# New Little Ones!! (Picture heavy!)



## Sammy87654 (Dec 22, 2013)

Hi everyone! I have been a member of Bettafish.com for a little while now. I joined due to my little guy, Zo, becoming extremely ill and eventually passing. I would not have been able to care for him as well as I did without the help of the members here. 

It has been a little while since Zo's passing, and I have been back and forth with wondering if I was ready to bring another betta home. After a trip to Walmart on Friday, I came home with two guys. 

I was not anticipating getting any so soon and didn't even have any tanks set up, but I always check out the fish section when I go shopping, and these little guys were in about an inch of water and one had a crack in his cup. I just couldn't bear leaving them like that. 

So, with that being said, I would like to introduce Braunie and Clyde! 

 (see that huge crack?)

These are their current set ups. Clyde's tank is the cylinder shaped one, which has began to get murky, so I've set him up a spare tank to hang out in until I can get his tank clean and going again. Braunie's tank is the rectangular one. He still needs a heater, (currently sitting on a heating pad at the moment) and he also needs a thermometer. Most of the set ups are Zo's old things, which I boiled multiple times and washed off really well to make sure nothing was transferred over.

 (Clyde's home)

 (Clyde's temporary home, including his beloved heater)

 (Braunie's home)


This is Braunie. He is an active little guy and loves to explore. He's already made a huge bubble nest. However, I've caught him biting his tail (which I have never had experience with. It is SO frustrating!!!), and his beautiful little tail is beginning to look ragged. I gave both boys ping pong balls to try to entertain them, they were a little freaked out, but it seems to have distracted Braunie for the time being. I've also added a tiny bit of AQ salt to try and avoid fin rot from setting in. I haven't noticed a very "melty" appearance on his tail, so I haven't started to worry about him yet. He still seems very happy and healthy. I'm open to suggestions if anyone has any for his bad habit! 





 (his poor little tail)


(caught the sneaky guy chasing his tail)




This is Clyde. He was the one with the crack in his cup. The water had dripped out all over the shelf he was sitting on, and continued to drip in the shopping cart, in my car, and on my counter when I was setting up his home. I was so furious with how they could leave him in a cup like that. He's shy, but very territorial. He likes to flare and follow my finger. He's obsessed with his heater, which I removed for a little while to heat up a spare tank, so he's been exploring a little more since then. 


(I think he has a small spot of scale missing on his gill, which you can see here)

 (blurry, but I kind of caught a flare)

 (he needs a new plant home, his is pretty tattered, but I was too anxious to get them out of their cups to stay and shop for new stuff)


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm happy to hear you saved two bettas, that is awesome  also you only use aqua salt when your fish is really sick because it can do damage. Nice decorating the tanks look awesome. I had a betta when I was in kindergarten that lived for five years. Then I toke a 12 year break. Now I have two bettas that are my spoiled brats. You should think about teaching them tricks, it makes your bettas gets work out.


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

Also sometimes scales just fall off, it's ok.


----------



## mart (Dec 18, 2013)

They are so cute. Yeah going past the Betta's is like a candy counter. I want to take them all home. I am going to pick up one tommorow, it's a baby. I hope she's still there and alive.
I also will be putting her in a Methylene Blue bath when I bring her home.

I have never caught my fish biting their tales, they always get them torn up in the return on the filters, for which some reason Bettas love hanging out against (Now since has been fixed). But I'm sure someone will chime in on that.

Good luck with them. They are two lucky little fish.


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Beautiful boys! Keep us updated
But to the user above, please don't do a methylene blue bath for a baby, it can really cause more problems.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

*mart* agree with* Doctor* you don't need to use any medications unless you think that baby is sick. 
*Sammy*-so nice you rescued them. Beautiful bettas!!! Walmart near me never cares about their bettas, and they are always in dying condition. 

I also agree with *fiffany* no salt yet unless you will really think that the tail getting infected. The symptoms you don't want to see: "smudged" darkened fins; fins getting shorter and shorter or they seem to be falling apart and dissolving; Black or red along the edges; ragged or frayed edges; any behavior changes

If they are the same color as his body, or have white/clear tips, this indicates normal growth.
I love the tanks. Murky water is fine it will clear up with the water changes. It a bacteria bloom happens in tanks that just have been set up. It will not hurt your betta. For your tanks can do full water changes once a wk. Or you also can do a few 50% in between to clear up the water. 

Tail biting , i am sure it frustrating. Just keep water super clean to prevent an infection. People recommending more plants (silk or live), floating plants, toys like you already did; less water movements, may be even put a little toy outside of his tank.

I don't see any symptoms on the body that would indicate the disease but i still would recommend do not cross -contaminate anything between them. Have their own changing cup. Sometimes they show symptoms later on.


----------



## mart (Dec 18, 2013)

ANHEL123 said:


> *mart* agree with* Doctor* you don't need to use any medications unless you think that baby is sick.


She is already sick. That's why I'm going to get her.


----------



## Sammy87654 (Dec 22, 2013)

Hi everybody! Thanks for all of your posts and advice. 

Tiffany, I also had a betta when I was pretty young that lived for an extremely long time! I can't believe he lasted as long as he did actually. The poor little guy was even named Princess. When I found out he was a boy, I changed it to Prince, but I think his identity crisis had already set in by that point.

Mart, I hope you'll be able to save the poor little baby. I really don't know much about medicating babies, but just be careful, and be sure to check out the disease and sickness threads on here. Keep us updated on how she is. I wish you the best of luck!

DoctorWho, I love your profile picture! What a beautiful little fish! I've never seen Doctor Who, but I hear it's one of the greatest shows ever.  

Anhel, the Walmart here is also like that. They just don't care about any of their fish. I never see anyone over there doing any maintenance to the tanks or checking on them at all. I almost wanted to just take them all home. Poor babies. I will be sure to keep you updated on Braunie's progress with his fins. I'm taking your advice and starting with the water changes frequently. Both boys will definitely not share anything, especially right now! I don't think I could deal with two sets of bad fins.


----------



## mart (Dec 18, 2013)

My baby was gone, just hope she didn't die.
I got another, well the only other baby that was there. She seems in fine health.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

congrats on your new baby! I know how sad to leave sick bettas behind but when we live healthy ones - they will get sick there. So i always say rescue healthy one,especially if you already have another fish , you don't want to endanger it with contamination. 
I never had baby betta, it so amazing to watch them to grow and change the color! If you need help on baby care i can find a few threads for you on this forum with recommendations .


----------



## mart (Dec 18, 2013)

ANHEL123 said:


> congrats on your new baby! I know how sad to leave sick bettas behind but when we live healthy ones - they will get sick there. So i always say rescue healthy one,especially if you already have another fish , you don't want to endanger it with contamination.
> I never had baby betta, it so amazing to watch them to grow and change the color! If you need help on baby care i can find a few threads for you on this forum with recommendations .


Thanks. She seems to be settling in well, and already a real character.
I just fed her some pellets, was not sure if she would be able to get them in her mouth, but no problem.

She's in a 1 gal, filtered, heated tank right now, but she will be moved in a couple weeks to a bigger one.

I actually wanted two. Was going to name them Thelma and Louise, but no luck. So I just have Louise now. Will look for a Thelma for her.

I've read up on the baby's a while back, and use to have tons of babies when I raised guppies. So, I should be fine. Thanks for the offer. If I need help, I'll give you a holler. 

Tried taking some pics earlier, but they came out kinda funky. I don't have the light on in the tank, and didn't want to use flash quite yet. So it will be a few days before I can post any pics of her.


----------



## Sammy87654 (Dec 22, 2013)

Congratulations on your new baby girl, Mart!! I'm sorry to hear your original choice wasn't there, but hopefully she was picked up by someone else and is being taken care of. Like Anhel said, let us know if you need any help. I would be glad to look around for answers for you as well. Best of luck to you!!


----------



## mart (Dec 18, 2013)

Sammy87654 said:


> Congratulations on your new baby girl, Mart!! I'm sorry to hear your original choice wasn't there, but hopefully she was picked up by someone else and is being taken care of. Like Anhel said, let us know if you need any help. I would be glad to look around for answers for you as well. Best of luck to you!!


Thanks Sammy.
I look at that baby and she is soo small and cute. I think she'll be ok. Keeping fingers crossed nothing bad has gone down before I bought her.

The thing that bothers me about the other is that there were parents with really tiny kids there Sat. and I'm just hoping that at least someone older bought her.
She also looked to have had maybe some gill bacterial disease, possibly from the ammonia in the water from not being changed. There was a lot of poo in her water, so it had to have been there longer than 4 days.

Well at least I saved Louise.


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

What kind of personality does she have? I have one sassy girl and a mellow guy. Both are trained to preform tricks for blood worms. Last year, I found this super cute small girl I ended up bringing her home and had her stay in my back up tank till I had a better tank for her. I named her shadow and trained her to jump out of the water for food and swim through hoops. I ended up giving her a new home where she would be spoiled with love. She died a month latter because they kept her by a window and it became too cold. Even though she didn't live as long as I would have liked, I'm glad I gave her to them because I know she was really happy there.


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

babies are cute!!!! 
mart why are you need to use a filter in one gall tank? I don't think it necessary . You can just do a few full water changes every 3 -4 days


----------



## mart (Dec 18, 2013)

sunlight said:


> babies are cute!!!!
> mart why are you need to use a filter in one gall tank? I don't think it necessary . You can just do a few full water changes every 3 -4 days


I always use a filter, and still do the water changes. I use a vacuum to remove the water. I don't like upsetting the fish by pulling them out just to do a partial water change.


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

then just rinse the filters to make sure they clean and don't block the water flow with all that stuff they taking from the water


----------



## Sammy87654 (Dec 22, 2013)

Louise is lucky to have you, Mart! What a sweet name for a little baby! How is she today? Also, I agree with Sunlight about the filter. Usually such a small tank wouldn't have a filter. I understand not wanting to upset them with the move though, I worry about that too. If you keep the filter, just make sure it isn't too rough for her in the 1 gallon. I've read so much on how sometimes the filters can make the current too strong. I personally don't use filters, but if it works for you, then that's great. Keep at it. She's a lucky little fish!

Tiffany, I'm sad to hear that she died. I would love to teach my bettas tricks. I just don't really know how to teach my pets things. My dog knows how to sit and bark, but that's about it for the tricks I've taught her.


----------



## mart (Dec 18, 2013)

Sammy87654 said:


> Louise is lucky to have you, Mart! What a sweet name for a little baby! How is she today? Also, I agree with Sunlight about the filter. Usually such a small tank wouldn't have a filter. I understand not wanting to upset them with the move though, I worry about that too. If you keep the filter, just make sure it isn't too rough for her in the 1 gallon. I've read so much on how sometimes the filters can make the current too strong. I personally don't use filters, but if it works for you, then that's great. Keep at it. She's a lucky little fish!
> 
> Tiffany, I'm sad to hear that she died. I would love to teach my bettas tricks. I just don't really know how to teach my pets things. My dog knows how to sit and bark, but that's about it for the tricks I've taught her.


Thanks Sammy. She is doing fine with the filter and even plays in it. She is a funny little girl and is doing great, and is just one happy little girl. Eating well, and very alert and attentive.

She will be going into the 2.5 gal next week.


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

Sammy87654 said:


> Louise is lucky to have you, Mart! What a sweet name for a little baby! How is she today? Also, I agree with Sunlight about the filter. Usually such a small tank wouldn't have a filter. I understand not wanting to upset them with the move though, I worry about that too. If you keep the filter, just make sure it isn't too rough for her in the 1 gallon. I've read so much on how sometimes the filters can make the current too strong. I personally don't use filters, but if it works for you, then that's great. Keep at it. She's a lucky little fish!
> 
> Tiffany, I'm sad to hear that she died. I would love to teach my bettas tricks. I just don't really know how to teach my pets things. My dog knows how to sit and bark, but that's about it for the tricks I've taught her.


It's ok, I know she had a great life well it lasted. Also, I can help you out on teaching your bettas tricks. I would start with teaching your bettas to jump out of the water first, it's really easy to teach. All you need to do is hold food over tank around an two or three inches above the water. (make sure your bettas realize your holding food over the water). Then they will jump. They may bite your fingers, they aren't going to hurt you. Once your bettas learned this, tell me and I'll tell you the next trick you should teach them. Your bettas will get little work out from performing all jumping tricks, and my bettas love to jump for food.


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

My dogs also know how to do tricks as well as the bettas. Mostly, my dogs just want to cuddle and go under covers with noses out.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

lol my dog and my bettas are always hungry. My dog terrorize my husband , she does it only to him though because he constantly giving her food if she ask for it. So she sits in front of him and barks, then i come and tell her in very strict voice NO NO NO FOOD Believe it or not she turns looks at me and than just lays down. How cute those animals are!


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hello everyone just want to give a little bit more information on Sammy's situation, so you guys can give your advice or correct me if i am wrong. I was talking to Sammy's privately giving her advice . There are a few issues that really bothers me and needs to be corrected. Sammy was using bottled water because she was thinking that her tap water is not safe. Additives to the water : Ph corrector and water clear tablets.

My advice: Stop Ph and water clear tablets. It is too much unnecessary chemicals in the water. If it pure spring water you usually don't even need to use it at all. Never use distilled water . Not sure about purified water. But if it is purified water use Prime as a water conditioner. Go to the pet store or buy water testing kit to check your water to make sure its save. Ask them for an actual readings , don't take -''IT FINE'' for an answer.
*Sammy* i think your water should be fine,unless the water from her tap comes out orange or some other unnatural color, it will almost certainly be safe if she uses a good conditioner like Prime.
pH correctors, especially chemical ones, aren't good because they create an unstable pH that is more unhealthy for the betta than a pH that is too high or too low. If her pH is really high like over 8.0 or really low like under 6.0, then there are natural ways that the pH can be adjusted.


----------



## Sammy87654 (Dec 22, 2013)

Hi everyone! 

Clyde and Braunie are doing well today. Clyde has his heater back and his water isn't murky anymore. They're getting full water changes today. I had a little incident with Braunie last night. He jumped out of his net, and was out of the water for a few seconds. I picked him up by the tail, (I know, probably not the best method...but I was freaking out) and put him back in his tank. Has this ever happened to anyone? What did you do about it afterwards for preventative measures? He will never be put in a net again, that's for sure! 

Also, like Anhel said, I am up for suggestions about the water they're in. Currently, I use Nestle Pure Life and a water care kit from Jungle. I've never used tap water for any of my fish, so I'm not really sure how to go about it. I'm going to take some tap water to Petsmart and Petco this weekend and see what they tell me. 

Anhel, my dog terrorizes everyone! She is on a diet, and she LOVES her food. She is a grouchy girl when she doesn't get to eat. She will bark and bark and bark. She doesn't listen to "no" though. You're lucky!

Tiffany, I've started to try to hold their food a little higher off the water and get them to come to me. They haven't jumped up for it yet, but they do acknowledge that it's there, so I feel like that's a start. I will keep you updated!

Mart, how is Louise doing?


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

Well now your bettas are starting to realize that they need to do a cute trick for food. One of my bettas is sick right now, so I don't make him do tricks for food. I still require my girl to do some cute tricks. Do you have blood worms? If you do, use those.


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

Your doing great


----------



## Sammy87654 (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks! I have some freeze dried bloodworms right now. Anhel said I should get them some frozen ones, so I'm going to try to get them some soon.


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

I have only used freeze dried blood worms. Getting frozen blood worms will work too I guess I haven't tryed this, yet. It's a bit pricey to keep bettas happy. I'm a student, so I don't have a lot of money, but, so far, I have spent around $100.00 from my savings account on them. (I got my five gallon tank for Christmas, but the small tank was all from my savings).


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Sammy you are using Nestle pure life which is Purified Water. If you are going to the pet store buy Prime. No matter what you will continue to use you will need a water conditioner like Prime. I would stop adding all those additives you were using and add only a water conditioner. 
As for your betta that jumped out. I had a few bettas jumped out on me. One did it from his changing cup while i was cleaning his tank. I was lucky that i always put betta changing cup on the middle of the table and i put it on a wet clean disposable plate. So he landed on it. My other betta that now is about 6 years old jumped out of his tank once and landed on the floor. Luckily we heard a splash and pick him up by tail right away. It was about a year ago. I remember he has white slimy coat on his body , which i am assuming his slime coat. He did recovered. Sometimes fish can have fungus grow on the damaged skin so do not keep the water too warm as fungus love and will get worse in the warmer water.


----------



## mart (Dec 18, 2013)

Just an update. Louise is doing fine, and still just a happy little fish. 
It was funny, my husband said yesterday that he thought she had grown. I told him, don't think so I've only had her two days.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Beautiful boys. Sad you lost Zo, but good two found loving homes with you


----------



## Sammy87654 (Dec 22, 2013)

Hey everyone! How are you all tonight? 

Tiffany, I am still working with them, but not too much progress yet. Eventually my arm gets tired, and I end up just feeding them, lol! I can tell this is going to take a lot of patience from me and Braunie and Clyde! 

Anhel, as I said in my message to you, I'm so relieved that I'm not the only one. You are like an expert betta keeper, so I'm glad you've had the experience too. They are so frustrating sometimes, but I can't help but love them anyway! I'm going to start using a disposable plate when I cup Braunie from now on. He did pretty well with the water change I did on Thursday, but I can never be too safe now. 

Mart, so glad to hear Louise is doing well. Your husband may be right, she could have grown!! I saw some babies tonight at Petco. I had never seen a betta baby until tonight. They are adorable!!! I can definitely see how she stole your heart! How different is it raising a baby from an adult?

BlueLacee, thanks for your comment! It was very sad to lose my Zo, but I know I can give these little guys a good home and lots of love!


Each boy got a water change on Thursday. I used tap water for the first time, and they seem very happy still. I was really worried about the change, but they did great. Clyde's water has gone murky again, but I expect it to improve soon. It improved a few days after it went murky the first time. He doesn't seem to be bothered by it at all though. Braunie's tailbiting seems to have improved from what I can tell. I haven't noticed any other missing spots. Fingers crossed he is breaking his habit!

Here's a picture of each boy that I took just a few minutes ago. 

Clyde:



Braunie:


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

Do they like the Ping pong ball? I tryed with mine and they only played wih it for five minutes. Also, if you have a glass tank, then try drawing on the OUTSIDE of the tank wih dry erase marker. My bettas love that.


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

Also I'm doing great, thanks for asking


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh wow you already used your tap water. I was worry about it. If they ok since you change them on thursday then your water is save and good to use it. Just go back and buy Prime so you can add it for the next water change. I am glad you can use tap water and don't have to use bottle water. It would be easier for you and healthier for them. Still take a sample to rule out ammonia presence in the water.

*Mart*, i also glad to hear Louise is doing well. Its nice that your husband pay attention to them. My husband fed all my bettas every morning since he leaves for his job later than me. Now i do it because i have to check all heaters and the temperature every morning to make sure none of the heaters malfunction. 

*Sammy* i never had a baby betta so i do not now how to take care of them.But i did kept a few links from this forum with recommendations for a baby betta so if you ever decide to have it i know people who can give you an advice.


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

Hp computers are great. Saw the "hp" reflecting off the tank.


----------



## Sammy87654 (Dec 22, 2013)

They are awesome computers! I promise Braunie doesn't have an HP logo floating around in his tank, haha. 

The boys are doing awesome! Huge bubble homes and swimming around happily! Braunie's tail is showing progress. Hopefully he's getting out of his bad habit! 


Tiffany, do bettas seriously have teeth?? I can hear Braunie and Clyde chewing their pellets, but I just assumed...well, I'm not sure what I assumed they were chewing with. Wow!


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

Yep, bettas have teeth. They can't hurt you with them. Tiffany loves to attack my fingers during water changes, she playfully bit them, never hurts me. She also flares at my fingers. Which betta of yours is most like the energizer bunny?


----------



## Sammy87654 (Dec 22, 2013)

That's awesome about their teeth! How cool!

Braunie's fin is showing some growth, and both boys seem very happy. 

Also, I saw this on Petco's website and thought I would share since Tiffany and I were talking about training bettas. http://www.petco.com/product/119204/R2-Fish-School-Complete-Fish-Training-Kit.aspx?Ntt=fish%20training&OneResultRedirect=1

Wish I could use that with my boys! Soccer playing bettas... awesome!


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

I got that for Christmas. It's great, you need at least a five gallon tank for room. But yeah, I love it. You can teach bettas so many tricks it's worth the price, if your willing to take the time to train them.


----------



## mart (Dec 18, 2013)

I still haven't gotten a decent picture of my baby girl Louise, but she is growing, and still funny as heck. I'm trying to get one. Will post when I do.


----------



## mart (Dec 18, 2013)

Ok, I got one, best I can do. Notice her red markings.


----------



## Melodica (Dec 2, 2012)

Glad to see you've rescued a couple of boys! They are beautiful! I know you will take great care of them like you did with Zo. Definitely keep us updated!


----------



## Sammy87654 (Dec 22, 2013)

Hey Mart! I can't see the picture! Where is it? I would love to see Louise! 

Sorry for the slow updates everyone, school is hectic this semester! Both boys are doing great. Braunie's tail is growing back beautifully! I had a little scare with Clyde, he knocked his head on something and lost some scales, but I think he's doing better. He was a little sluggish for a few days. I'm monitoring him closely though. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------

